# Strapping a boat on a trailer



## Mike Redmond (Apr 3, 2010)

This has been nagging me for a while.When you put a fishing boat on a trailer, you have to strap it down,I use nylon straps with the binders factory installed in them.The problem I have with those,is either they are to close to the hull and vibrate themselves crazy in the wind and rattle of the side on the boat thus damaging it,,I jury rigged them once and managed to have the binder halfway across the midle of the boat it solved the rattling on the side of the boat BUT it wobbled so bad in the middle that the straps cut them selves on the edge of the boat///solved this by putting some rubber pieces under the straps on the boat edge but that cranking devise still wobbles like crazy keeps me nervous,,where I go fishing you really have to tie your boat down,a friend of mine even installed the binding straps you see on semi trailers....any suggestions out there..Thanks Mike


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel as if pictures of the trailer situation would help get some decent answers


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2010)

There are a number of ways to strap teh boat to teh trailer - what type of boat and trailer do you have? Have you tried strapping the handles on the rear of the boat to the trailer instead of running the straps across the stern?


Photos are always good


----------



## KMixson (Apr 4, 2010)

If the wind is causing the strap to vibrate, put a twist or two into the strap. If you twist the strap where it is out in the wind it will not vibrate.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 4, 2010)

If I'm reading what you're saying correctly, I gather that the problem you are having is the ratchet on a ratchet strap is in a spot where it will hit the boat, going down the road. You need to measure the distance to where you want to ratchet to be, then head off to the store, and start searching for a strap with the correct length to suit. I've had the strap issue on multiple boats. The buckle ALWAYS seems to end up right on the gunwale, never fail. On one, I changed the point of hookup on the trailer, which lowered the strap enough to miss the boat gunwale. On another, I used a hook off an old strap, with gave me 3" of extension, and allowed the ratchet to be over the boat, but still near the edge, where it doesn't flap around like a drunken duck.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Bassboy,never thought of trying to lengthen the end where the cranking devise is,wil give that a shot,,,miserable part about these straps ,is that they are all set up the same way, no one came up with the idea of putting that crank lets say 3ft away,,,Mike


----------



## russ010 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you want something easier to do and only takes seconds to strap and unstrap - these are man's best friend - and they make my loading and unloading 10x easier. 

I will say this though - they will eat up some of the paint on your gunwhales... I'm going to put some of the 3m adhesive safety step tape on the parts where they stick to stop the damage..

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 6, 2010)

Like that gunwhale tie down from cabellas :idea: thats just a few inches past the gunwhale,,will try to rig up something similar at home (no cabellas in my area) Thanks for the tips very much apreciated Mike


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 11, 2010)

Found a solution to my problem,this might help somebody else too.Got myself two short straps 2in wide, with steel eyes on them $7.00 each...cut up an old trailer tire, (hard part is to cut off the rim steel part) the rest is either rayon or nylon plies //into 4inch wide pieces used a wood chisel and cut 2 slots in them to slide the straps through, that way the ratchet is in the boat rather than off to the side and the rubber softeners are always in the right spot when I remove the binders,,,,took a while to figure it out ,the simplest ideas sometimes take a while to sink in... well good fishing everyone and I hope it helps somebody else,,,Mike


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 12, 2010)

Forgot to mention ,short straps are 24 inches....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike Redmond said:


> Found a solution to my problem,this might help somebody else too.Got myself two short straps 2in wide, with steel eyes on them $7.00 each...cut up an old trailer tire, (hard part is to cut off the rim steel part) the rest is either rayon or nylon plies //into 4inch wide pieces used a wood chisel and cut 2 slots in them to slide the straps through, that way the ratchet is in the boat rather than off to the side and the rubber softeners are always in the right spot when I remove the binders,,,,took a while to figure it out ,the simplest ideas sometimes take a while to sink in... well good fishing everyone and I hope it helps somebody else,,,Mike




You got some pictures?????


----------



## ober51 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder if it's possible to make some of those Cabela's straps? $84 is a bit to steep for me right now.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 12, 2010)

When my computer wizz of a son visits me, I'll try and post some pics,,as for me, I am not up to snuff on these things...Mike


----------



## russ010 (Apr 13, 2010)

If you can find a hook that's large enough to cover your gunwhales, you can make it... I found some at tractor supply that were $14 each before I bought these... only problem was the hook was about 1/8" shy of actually being able to attach to the side rail. I looked and looked for something to work, but decided to use my Cabela's bonus bucks and ended up paying $25 for the set... in the end they probably cost me about $200 with as much money as I spent accumulating the bonus bucks!


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use attwood marine quick release transom straps. They have webbing around the buckle to protect the boat, and coated hooks.
https://www.go2marine.com/product.do?no=11928F


----------

